

Amazing Linux Kernel Development Stats from Greg Kroah Hartman - rams
http://cycle-gap.blogspot.com/2008/07/linux-kernel-development-stats-from.html

======
TFrancis
Canonical doesn't give back? What about Debian? Do their changes propagate
through those channels?

